# P20 Pro - nach Update extrem langsam



## preditction (6. Juli 2020)

Hey Leute, vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich das 10ner Update und seitdem ist das Handy Mal so richtig langsam. 

Das Surfen ist zur qual geworden. Als ob ich eine Smartphone aus dem Jahr 2005 hätte. Reagiert sehr langsam, bleibt beim scrollen. Hängen etc.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem? Könnte es evtl am Nova Launcher liegen?

Auch das Bedienen in dem Einstellungen lagt es.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2020)

Hast du das Smartphone mal neu gestartet? 
Kenn das von unseren BlackBerrys in der Arbeit. Nach einem Android-Update waren die immer etwas träge. Nach einem Neustart und dem Aktualisieren der Apps durch den Google App Store lief es dann wieder.


----------



## Maqama (6. Juli 2020)

Also als erstes würde ich es auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen, dass sollte man bei großen Updates sowieso machen.
Einfach Android 10 über die alte Version drüber installieren ist eben meist nicht.

Sofern die Version nicht generell verbuggt ist, sollt es dann wieder ordentlich laufen.


----------



## eclipso (6. Juli 2020)

Was macht der HMS Support? Google sperrt Huawei teilweise aus, weil sie es müssen. Es könnte also tatsächlich am Launcher liegen.

Neustart grundsätzlich durchführen, wie Painkiller beschreibt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hast du das Smartphone mal neu gestartet?
> Kenn das von unseren BlackBerrys in der Arbeit. Nach einem Android-Update waren die immer etwas träge. Nach einem Neustart und dem Aktualisieren der Apps durch den Google App Store lief es dann wieder.



Das Smartphone startet doch sowieso neu und aktualisiert die Apps.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Smartphone startet doch sowieso neu und aktualisiert die Apps.


Es aktualisiert alle Apps des Smartphones automatisch? Also das wäre mir neu. Haben unsere Geräte definitiv nicht gemacht. oO 
Kann aber auch an den IT-Richtlinien der Smartphones liegen. 

Bei Android hab ich (leider) die Erfahrung gemacht, das ein Reboot nicht immer ausreicht. Daher der Vorschlag. :/


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Es aktualisiert alle Apps des Smartphones automatisch? Also das wäre mir neu. Haben unsere Geräte definitiv nicht gemacht. oO
> Kann aber auch an den IT-Richtlinien der Smartphones liegen.



Ich kenne das halt von meinem Note 9. 
Kommt ein neues Update raus, wird es installiert und danach werden alle Apps aktualisiert. Das passiert automatisch. Dauert halt eine Weile aber danach ist das Teil auf dem neuesten Stand und gut. Langsamer ist meins noch nie geworden.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2020)

> Kommt ein neues Update raus, wird es installiert und danach werden alle  Apps aktualisiert. Das passiert automatisch. Dauert halt eine Weile aber  danach ist das Teil auf dem neuesten Stand und gut. Langsamer ist meins  noch nie geworden.


Alle Apps im Sinne von alle Apps, oder meinst du nur die Google-Apps?


----------



## flx23 (6. Juli 2020)

Also mein mate 10 Pro hat auch das 10er Update bekommen und ich merke es ab und zu im Chrome Browser das er hängt. Aber wirklich selten. 
Bin nun auf ecosia gewechselt und habe keine Probleme mehr.

Ansonsten gibt es keine Beeinträchtigung, nur das mir das neue Design nicht gefällt


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Alle Apps im Sinne von alle Apps, oder meinst du nur die Google-Apps?



Er aktualisiert 300 Apps. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das alle sind, die installiert sind.


----------



## pain474 (6. Juli 2020)

preditction schrieb:


> Hey Leute, vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich das 10ner Update und seitdem ist das Handy Mal so richtig langsam.
> 
> Das Surfen ist zur qual geworden. Als ob ich eine Smartphone aus dem Jahr 2005 hätte. Reagiert sehr langsam, bleibt beim scrollen. Hängen etc.
> 
> ...



Hab auch das P20 Pro und es ist seit dem Update echt eine Katastrophe geworden. 

Da kann man schon fast wieder die Verschwörungstheorien auspacken...


----------



## NuVirus (6. Juli 2020)

Cache Wipe mal machen nach dem Update - also Affengriff und Cache Wipe dann.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er aktualisiert 300 Apps. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das alle sind, die installiert sind.


Danke für den Hinweis! 
Dann muss ich mir unsere IT-Security Config mal näher anschauen. Da blockiert scheinbar dann etwas diesen Vorgang!


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2020)

Ich hab ein Note 9. Wie das bei anderen Smartphones aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Note 9. Wie das bei anderen Smartphones aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.


Ich probier da mal ein bisschen rum. Viel kaputt gehen kann bei der Testumgebung nicht. 
Die Tage kommt ein Google Pixel 4 und ein Fairphone 3. Mal sehen wie sich die beiden mit unserer IT-Sec Config vertragen.


----------

